# Need help ID'ing this plant



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

I've looked all thru the plantfinder page and I can't find anything that looks like this plant.... I aquired it at a pet store recently and all the guy called it was some kind of "Hedge".....I knew that probably wasn't correct and have been lookin for info on it since.....without luck.....does anyone know what this is so I can figure out its requirements?

And can you tell me where I can find info regarding pruning of aquatic plants?? I noticed these plants have what seems to be roots coming out from joints above the ground......am I suppose to trim these off or leave them alone? Cut the plant below these areas and replant or what??

Sorry to sound like a newb.....but thats what I are....a 50yr old newb tryin to learn gardening....lol....anyway,I've been readin so much aquatic gardening info online the past month or so that I'm starting to suffer from overload I think....lol. I've seen lots of info on plants and what to do to make them grow but i've yet to run across much info on how beginners should trim or prune their newly growing plants.....any help in this area would be great.....thanks guys.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it is Ludwigia repens, probably grown emersed. The roots at the leaf to stem junctions are normal aerial roots, which most stem plants have. You can trim them off, leave them alone, or prune the tops off the plants, replant the tops and toss the bottoms. That pruning technique is common for almost all stem plants.


----------



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you.....That'll be great if thats what they are......will the color change to red on its own or do I need to do something to help that along?


----------



## bayurero (Sep 27, 2006)

IMO..i don't think that's L. repens. It looks more like green wave (not sure what's the exact name) but it's what the local lfs calls it. And it isn't a true aquatic plant. Well atleast that's what I think.


----------



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

that would be about par for the course......i'd buy something non-aquatic not knowing the difference.....anyone else think they know what it is?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Alternanthera ficoidea_, a non-aquatic species that's commonly referred to as 'green hedge'.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Definatley "green hedge"


----------



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

Well don't that just beat all.....we made a special trip to the nearest pet store 53 miles away last week and purchased a half dozen tiger barbs and a crab that turns out isn't suppose to live underwater so I end up purchasing a separate 10g tank from Wally world yesterday just for him, and now I find out that the aquatic plants I purchased aren't really aquatic plants. What the heck? I did a search for info on the "green hedge" and find the following:

Alternanthera ficoidea

Family: Unknown
Also known as:
[ Common ] Green hedge, Red hedge, purple hedge, bronze hedge, cherry hedge
[ Scientific ]
Region: Unknown

Care
***Not a true aquarium plant. Has many color varients, and ALL will rot, die and pollute your tank if left in.***

Now ain't that just grand.....I guess I need to take them out and plant them around the house....only now its fall and probably the wrong time of year to even do that. What a deal.....and I was so happy I had a decent sized bunch of plants in my tank. I don't even wanna go back to that store now....guess i'm stuck with gettin stuff online.....anybody got any clippings they wanna get rid off that are real aquatic plants???? LOL.....what a deal huh?

PS.....thanks for your help.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Give it a shot in your crab tank, it might just make it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree w/ Cavan, LFS usually try pass this plant off as aquatic, but it will just die within a few weeks of being submerged. You should either return it for another plant or set it up in an emersed tank.

Its pretty grimey of LFS' to do that but hey... they probably aren't experts lol...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Bikepainter said:


> .....anybody got any clippings they wanna get rid off that are real aquatic plants????
> 
> PS.....thanks for your help.


Go to the for sale or trade forum and you will find lots and lots of plants for sale at good prices, with fast shipping at reasonable shipping cost. It is very hard to beat the selection, quality and price of those plants.


----------



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> Go to the for sale or trade forum and you will find lots and lots of plants for sale at good prices, with fast shipping at reasonable shipping cost. It is very hard to beat the selection, quality and price of those plants.


Thanks.....I suppose thats gonna be my best bet from now on.


----------

